
Peter Thiel's Legal Smackdown - grellas
http://www.wsj.com/articles/peter-thiels-legal-smackdown-1465163232
======
chrisbennet
I can understand the existential risk this poses to the media and danger to
society, I get it. But maybe the those in the media need to show some
introspection. Was outing outing Thiel the act of a responsible journalist or
the act of a bully? The first amendment isn't a pass to ruin people's lives
for profit.

We give the police the benefit of the doubt and depend on the rule of law but
no one should be surprised if someone challenges them if they act like a
bully.

